# Filter Problem - Sand Substrate



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

I'm frustrated.

I just set up a new 10 gallon tank a few days ago. Black sand substrate. (Very pretty.) Filter is a Marineland Penguin 100 Bio-wheel.

The filter stopped working. So I pulled it, took it apart, cleaned the impeller. Sure enough, there was some sand in there. Okay, I had a piece of sponge long enough to cover the intake, left over from something I used on another aquarium. So I put that on and got the filter going again. That was yesterday.

This morning as I sat drinking my coffee in the silent house, I actually heard the filter stop again. Normally, I would have never heard that, but I was the only one up, no TV or anything else going on. I immediately unplugged it. Cleaned it again, and yep, you guessed it, more sand in the impeller assembly. I'm not really sure why sand is getting sucked up into the filter, the water looks crystal clear to me.... ???

But I guess the why of it is beside the point. It just is. 

Is this a common problem? How do others deal with it?

I've never used sand as a substrate before, so this is a new problem for me. Also, I can't remember exactly what the type of sponge I used is called. I've had it for a while, and threw the packaging away. It's a black sponge, and clearly it isn't dense enough to block the sand from being sucked into the intake.

Am I even going in the right direction by trying to use a sponge type thing over the intake? Now I'm starting to think of other things. Pantyhose?

Somebody please help me!

:icon_frow


----------



## babyboyblue (Dec 12, 2011)

Is the output of the filter kicking up a lot of sand?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Take the filter apart to really get rid of all the sand. 

Cut the intake tube shorter so it is not so close to the substrate.


----------



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

babyboyblue said:


> Is the output of the filter kicking up a lot of sand?


No. I checked. Nothing noticeable, anyway. 

It does seem logical that it might be kicking up a bit here and there, just not enough for me to see it...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Not wishing to be the bearer of bad news, but it's very likely your problem is the type of sand you're using. And I don't think the problem will go away, even if you use a fine mesh pre-filter on the filter intake.
I suspect you have very fine-grained sand, of low density. That type free-floats into the water column when disturbed, even moderately, and will get siphoned out readily when trying to vacuum.
You could try using the Fluval Edge pre-filter on the intake if that can be accommodated on the type of filter you have, and see if that works.
Otherwise, the long term answer is to remove the sand you have (it can be siphoned out very easily), and replace it with a med/lge grade of high density pool filter sand, available at most pool or spa supply stores - very inexpensive and it works!
No floating sand, will not get into your filter, and does not get vac'ed up with a normal aquarium vac - it's very clean, easy to keep that way, and has very little dust or grit .
You will not likely be able to get a black PFS, but it does come in several other colors, one of which may suit you.


----------



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

Diana said:


> Take the filter apart to really get rid of all the sand.
> 
> Cut the intake tube shorter so it is not so close to the substrate.


 
The intake tube is pretty close to the sand. Two to three inches away, I'm guessing. The filter came with a couple of extensions to the intake tube. I didn't use them. This isn't a tall tank. Just a standard 10 gallon. 

I would love to cut that intake tube shorter. I'm just not sure it's do-able with this particular model. It's one curved piece of hard plastic with an area at the end where the actual intake piece fits. I'm not sure it would fit if I cut that off. I'll check that out more closely the next time I have to pull it apart.

That idea makes me wonder if I can get "replacement" parts that are shaped somewhat different from the originals. The actual intake piece with the holes for drawing in water is quite long. A shorter one would probably be better. 

Hmmm.


----------



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

DiscusPaul, you are the bearer of bad news! And what's worse is that I think you're right. 

The sand doesn't seem very fine grained to me. But I did notice the low density of it right away. It doesn't pack down tight like I expected it to. 

I'm going to check out the Fluval Edge prefilter and the pool filter sand.


----------



## Kyrol (Feb 24, 2012)

If you just finished it there is sand that just won't sink... if you can leave the filter off and just scoop out what comes to the top over the next 24 hours and you shoun't have an issue.

I used black diamond blasting grit after I washed it out I would run my hands in the substrate and get alot of light stuff that just woudn't stay down. The 2 hobs and the fx5 have very little to no grit in them durring maint.


----------



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

I really want to thank everyone for the replies. I'm not used to having help with issues like this. It was very nice. Made me feel better immediately.

I pulled the filter again this morning. It was working fine, I just pulled it to check on the sand situation, and to add a layer of pantyhose under the sponge. (Cutting up pantyhose is very liberating! LOL) There was no sand inside. I also stirred the sand a bit, and some did float to the top. I removed it with a net.

I have enough gravel on hand to do a 10 gallon tank. In two different sizes/colors, actually. One is small and black, and won't change the look of the tank at all. If I decide to go in that direction... Luckily it's a long weekend and I have an extra day to figure out what I want to do before I have to go back to work.


----------



## TerriM (Feb 4, 2012)

I have very, very fine sand and at one point had the bio-wheel filters as well in two of my tanks. Once the sand is settled it really shouldn't be a problem. Give it a couple weeks before ripping it apart (my advice). When you first put the sand in there are a lot of tiny little particles that you can't see.

Now I did cut the intake shorter on mine to get it farther from the sand. Just a couple inches can make a huge difference. Cut it from the bottom.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

When the tube is shaped at both ends (curved at the top and belled end at the bottom) it is more difficult to cut it. The intake screen won't fit back on if you remove the belled end. 

Here is another possible answer:
Scrape the sand away from the area of the intake and put a flat rock there. The rock should keep most of the sand away from the intake.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

You ask if this is a common problem. YES! Sand is a definite filter killer when it gets to the shaft for any time. It grinds the shaft and then they are noisy. You don't mention fish. Anybody in there that like to throw sand? There are fish who seem to have a special talent for dumping sand on filter intakes. The only solution I've found for those guys is using gravel or a canister filter. HOB run the water through the impeller first but canisters run it through the media before the impeller. This helps by screening the sand out, hopefully before it reaches the impeller. 

If I were cutting the intake tube off, I would then leave the factory screen off and use spong over the intake. It is often easier to cut a slit in the spong when the intake is straight. The incoming water flow will usually keep the spong in place.


----------



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for more replies!

So far so good with the pantyhose plus prefilter sponge. I'll check the filter again today when I do a water change. I really would prefer to NOT tear the tank apart if I can get away with it. (Obviously.  ) I've already planted it with lots of extras from another tank, plus some new additions I've been wanting to try out. And I do have a couple of fish in there. Cory cats. They love the sand, and mess with it constantly. Just like you would expect them to, the cute little devils...


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Some Cories can get quite energetic in their digging, and can throw sand against the intake. So even if normally it looks like the sand substrate is far enough away not to get picked up, the sand that is send sailing by the fish can get inhaled by the intake. I think your solution of sponge combined with nylon stocking is best against this issue.


----------

